# Fender FJ 70 ?



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I wasn't really looking for this but I came across an old Japanese made Fender FJ 70 jumbo and bought it because it sounded great. Other than the fact that they were made in 80 and 81 only, they have spruce tops and rosewood sides and back, I've never come across or played pne before. I was just wondering if anyone in the forum owns one or has any more information on them.
I found one post on harmony central but that's about it.


----------

